# What is the best cage entrance song?



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

What song would you be blasting as you walk into the cage?


----------



## juicin_up (Jun 17, 2008)

'Stink Fist' by TOOL, closely followed by 'Everythings gonna be alright' by Bob Marley


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

"Do you really want to hurt me?"


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

The Clincher - Chevelle


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Robopencil said:


> "Do you really want to hurt me?"



:thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I always loved Sandstorm for Wandy, and Country Boy Can Survive for Hughes. Also I liked the music Shogun was using in 2006 (at the OWGP's and previously), I believe it was an Infected Mushroom remix that always made me happy cause I used to spin a different mix of that song in my psitrance sets.

Oh and BJ with the native intro to Gnarls Barkley Crazy... that was badass.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

It would have to be the Fat Boy Slim version of Kung Fu Fighting. I can't remember who used to come into the ring with the Imperial March but I always thought that was class.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I like Sandstorm for Wandy, Forrest coming out to Dropkick Murphys is pretty good too. That song BJ walks out to suits him perfectly.

Oh and Crocop, "Wild boys wild boys!"


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I liked it when Clay Guida came charging in to "Stupid Kid" by Alkaline Trio.

I'd be sporting "Hail Destroyer" by Cancer Bats


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

5 Minutes Alone by Pantera


Nate Marquardt took another of mine in "O'Fortuna" by Carl Orff


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

When Big Nog came out to "gimme Shelter" by The Rolling Stones.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

GSP's when he faught serra for the second time, or its a fight by three 6 mafia.


----------



## shari (Oct 14, 2008)

Beck - Loser

I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

When Rampage came out against Chuck to 'Can't be stopped' by RJJ, he looked like he was going to murder someone.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Judoka said:


> When Big Nog came out to "gimme Shelter" by The Rolling Stones.


Correct

When Couture came back out with Back in the Saddle was something special as well.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Rich Franklin's entrance is the best.

Beat it by MJ would be a great entrance tune.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Forrest coming out to Dropkick Murphys is pretty good too.


I love this song and I'd love to come out to it, but since I'm not of the Irish persuasion, I'm thinking more along the lines of "Sunrise, Sunset" from Fiddler on the Roof. :thumbsup:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

If I was Chuck at the mo, I would have

"Things can only get better" by "D-Ream"!!!


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Go to Sleep

This


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I've loved O' Fortuna ever since I first saw Excaliber and they used that music for their ride to the final battle. Awesome stuff.

I think Tim Boetsch comes out to the music from Conan the Barbarian which I dig.

When Akiyama came out to "Time to say goodbye" for the Yarennoka show that was classic. :thumbsup:​


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

I would come out to this, it's also a great workout song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhKuH6AWKDo

and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TF4Ci9SYWQ


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I was actually thinking while listening to cream chilled the other day, that clubbed to death is an amazingly intimidating song. Makes you feel tuff with your headphones on.


----------



## FactioNN (Aug 4, 2007)

I think it was UFC 74 GSP's entrance song gets me pumped up just watching it. Its Rohff feat. Big Ali - Dirty House


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Robopencil said:


> "Do you really want to hurt me?"


http://www.mmaforum.com/ultimate-fighter-tv/44963-old-interview-junie-his-brother.html

Go to 1:27 in the video and listen closely... :thumbsup:


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Fedor's "Oy To Ne Vecher"

i would have to go to Pantera's "Walk"


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

I would use "Headstrong" by Trapt.

"Back off I'll take you on
Headstrong to take on anyone."


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Nog wins this with gimme shelter, period. I have a question. Does anybody know the name of Tamura's entrance song?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsR-5CVXlRc


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/ultimate-fighter-tv/44963-old-interview-junie-his-brother.html
> 
> Go to 1:27 in the video and listen closely... :thumbsup:


I see it's been done.. Though not with much class.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

dunno about best, but seeing Wandy walking in with Darude's sandstorm playing cracks me up every time. xD


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

"Death Walking Terror" by Cannibal Corpse would be brutal to walk out to, but you'd better smasherate the other guy after entering the ring to a song like that.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> GSP's when he faught serra for the second time, or its a fight by three 6 mafia.


Sans Pression Numero 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikTm4akFEbw


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

I think Fedor's is awesome, it suits him. It is like a prelude to the inevitable ass whooping you are about to recieve.


----------



## Pannett (Sep 20, 2008)

The best ones are definitely Wanderlei and Nog, although Couture has come out to some classics aswell, someone mentioned Back in the Saddle before, quality song. He's also come out to AC/DC before if i remember correctly. Forrest's theme tune suits him.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

nate "the great" marquardt -


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

ezcw said:


> Go to Sleep
> 
> This


Good call bro.

I would probably come out to Domination by Pantera.
Maybe even spice things up with Korn's version of Word Up. hahaha


----------



## kevinator815 (Oct 10, 2008)

*It should be*

LET IT ROCK from Kevin Rudolf! YEah
!


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Break Stuff by Limp Bizkit.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is a good one for a girl.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuUIfmopP88


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Fedor's theme song of Enae Volare Mezzo suits him perfectly. Him coming down the ramp without a single trace of emotion and about to dish out a serious ass whoopin'. It's actually quite scary to watch.


----------



## jcsambo (Oct 8, 2008)

Fedor's 

Enae Volare by ERA


Fedor has a new theme when he fought in Affliction

Oy To Ne Vecher


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

"Welcome Home" by Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

Easily Dropkick Murphy's - I'm Shipping Up to Boston - that Forrest Griffin uses. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Judoka said:


> When Big Nog came out to "gimme Shelter" by The Rolling Stones.


gimme shelter ftw

Paint It Black by Rolling Stones is a good entrance song too, but too bad it was wasted on charles mccarthy :thumbsdown:

Stephan bonnar's entrance of The Who - Eminence Front was bad ass too

Rich Franklin also makes good entrances


----------



## FlameSuck187 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Hate Me Now* - Nas ft. Puff Daddy *Frank Mir*


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, first i'd find a way to Rick roll my opponent, then i'd like to come out to that "get out alive" by three days grace..the lyrics seem fitting.


----------



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

The Smiths - Panic






Great for any UK fighter


----------



## JoePlay (Oct 9, 2008)

my idea for an entrance song - Momma Said Knock You Out by LL Cool J

anyway, I noticed a lot of people like Fedor's entrance song. I'm making a MMA wiki and I wanted to get your opinions. Should I add his entrance song to Fedor's page? ...and maybe add entrance music to the other fighters' pages?


----------



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

A Day to Remeber-Monument. Love that song


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wait - earshot


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

this is a repeat thread but mine would be Walk by Pantera.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

I'm changing my previous vote of "Go to Sleep" to:

Ronald Jenkees with STS9 drums


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

69nites said:


> this is a repeat thread but mine would be Walk by Pantera.


A repeat thread?? That never happens here. Now lets go bitch about unclassy American fans.

Anyways, BJ's "Hawaii '78/Crazy" entrance was awesome. As was Randy's "Back in the Saddle" and Rich's "For Those About to Rock." Nothing fits any fighter better than Hughes "Country Boy Can Survive."


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

"Country Boy Can Survive" is awesome!!! I second that.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

antbody know the name of the track ninja rua walked out to before he lost his belt to robbie lawler???? i cant find it anywhere


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Norma Jean's: Disconnectie (track 7 off of "O'god the aftermath") best possible cage entrance song


----------



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

Forrest Griffinwould be cool walking in with this






With him being an ex-cop


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Any Ozzy Song will do.......:thumb02:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I would love it if someone would come out to "The Sound of Music". The reaction would be great. I hope Seth Petruzelli's reading this.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I think "Walk Hard" from the Dewey Cox soundtrack would be pimp as hell.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

any jonas brothers song ...


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

This is the type of thread that makes a guy wanna burn a CD with all these great songs listed so far.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC1lrvJGREk




actually is my entrance song lol


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

How about the song playing on our site right now.

Hearts on fire by John Cafferty.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Creeping Death by Metallica would be my entrance theme and BJ's or Akiyama's last entrances was the best.



TraMaI said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC1lrvJGREk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does it say it cant be played in my country????


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

fjurado said:


> Any Ozzy Song will do.......:thumb02:


What's that Ozzy song in one of the NBA Live games? That would be a sweet song to walk into cage in!!!


----------



## jsweeney51 (Oct 31, 2008)

How can no one have said AC/DC - Hells Bells?


----------

